

How ScummVM's unpaid coders kept adventure gaming alive - e1ven
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/01/maniac-tentacle-mindbenders-of-atlantis-how-scummvm-kept-adventure-gaming-alive.ars

======
crystalis
Kept adventure gaming alive? There have been plenty of great adventure games
since 2001, but this article was mostly about life support...

(It's also always worth mentioning the continuing interactive fiction, the
precursor for adventure games. <http://pr-if.org/play/> is a good starting
place.)

